

Ask HN: How do the engineers working on open source editors get their funding? - nojvek

Who pays for development of editors like ace, brackets e.t.c ?<p>Also how much do developers of sublime approximately make selling their editor?<p>I really want to work in editor space but not sure if I can pay my bills with it.
======
ksherlock
Brackets is sponsored by adobe. Ace is sponsored by mozilla and cloud 9. Atom
is sponsored by github.

1\. Convince your boss that paying you to work on a text editor is a good
idea.

2\. Get a job at one of the above companies.

3\. Sell consulting services -- support, training, and custom programming --
for one of the above editors.

4\. Some sort of kickstarter thing

5\. Do it in your spare time.

------
ig1
Looking at the market for editors is the wrong place to start as their users
aren't necessarily going to be your users.

The key questions you need to ask are:

1) What's going to be your competitive advantage ?

2) How much are people going to be willing to pay for it ? (i.e. go and ask
them)

3) How many of them are there and how can you get to them.

------
infinii
See if Jetbrains is hiring.

